# Dojo Loach Eggs



## JMc

I have a new 56 gallon tank that's been setup for awhile but fishless. I just got two golden dojo loaches last night and this morning there are eggs in some big clumps on the bottom of the tank! Does anyone know how long it takes for the fish to hatch and if they do hatch, what do I feed the babies? I know that they have a yolk sac at first but wondering what to do next. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## DotFrog

Keep your eyes open. As far as I know, Dojo eggs can hatch anywhere from around 2-4 days. Honestly, I don't know if loach fry need different food than most fish.


----------



## KCBear

They hatch most of the time in 2-4 days and for the first week it is required for them to feed on infusoria. After that they need to eat very small newly hatched brine shrimp. Also, be cautious about the eggs even with the parents because in the wild loaches will eat anything including eggs of insects, so they may nip at the eggs.

Here is how you can make your own infusoria: How to Make Infusoria - wikiHow


----------



## JMc

Thanks for the info! Will see what happens!


----------



## DotFrog

How's it going? Id love to see pics of them when they hatch :3


----------

